# Managed to Clean my Car - Some pics :)



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Luckily I got a few hours without rain for me to wash the car.. even gave it a quick wax believe it or not! Here's some piccies with the new spoiler and new front end.. all im now waiting for is my visit to Was for my angels and smoked corners  Please excuse the camera phone quality and my un resized pics!!





































I know my engine bay isn't blingy AT ALL, but i do like my manifold that Adam_TTR kindly sprayed for me - cheers Adz 










See you all tom!!!

Suraj


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Suraj,

Nice one mate!! Glad you found the chance to give her the once over!! :wink:

Love those wheels...I always have. And the ABT really suits your car.

Is the front spoiler just the bottom part!

Can't wait to see it in the flesh! :wink:

Looking forward to meeting you tomorrow!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

You have way to much time on your hands :roll: your car is starting to look way to similar to mine ! Think i'll have to up the anti :lol: looking good though bud.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice pics Suraj, I see you were blessed with some dry weather, I've just had a spell of sunshine when I waxing my car too! 8)

BTW - you have a tailpipe missing! :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Think this should be in the 'show & shine' section, lol

Love those wheels, they look awesome from those angels


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Cheers for the comments guys!

Martin - Yes the front spoiler is just the lower part - it bonds over the existing bumper! Thanks for your comments - looking forward to meeting u 2!

Jay - Dude, ive always got too much time for my car! Shi*, ive realised ours are looking very similar! Sorry - oh well, great minds n all..!

Naresh - lend me a tail pipe 

T3rbo - Oops, just realised - forgot about the new section!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

looking good

the Was touch will make it look great


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Suraj_TT said:


> I know my engine bay isn't blingy AT ALL, but i do like my manifold that Adam_TTR kindly sprayed for me - cheers Adz


Mate,

Judging by the pics it might need another coat or two.... I know its yr camera phone but mines a bit shinier so when we got time (and the manifold isnt burning hot  ) i'll go over it for you....

Yr cars really looking the part now.... but you gotta get over to Was.... please put it to the top of yr list and you'll have 1 super fine looking TT!

Once you've done that well start talks about yr front grille and wipers but we'll leave that for another time....


----------



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

Suraj_TT said:


> Luckily I got a few hours without rain for me to wash the car.. even gave it a quick wax believe it or not! Here's some piccies with the new spoiler and new front end.. all im now waiting for is my visit to Was for my angels and smoked corners  Please excuse the camera phone quality and my un resized pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet looking TT, but the LED's are wonky as Fook in the lower grilles, they need fitting in better to have the full effect,


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TTmarlin said:


> Sweet looking TT, but the LED's are wonky as Fook in the lower grilles, they need fitting in better to have the full effect,


Did somebody say something?!


----------



## andy1974 (Mar 20, 2008)

lovely car Suraj! can you give me some info on they led lights on your bumper?


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

andy1974 said:


> lovely car Suraj! can you give me some info on they led lights on your bumper?


Cheers Andy! Naresh is the man to speak to -he did them for me.. drop him a PM mate! All the best

Suraj


----------

